# Long term parking for Amtrak station in New Orleans



## optom2020 (Nov 1, 2010)

What would you recommend for leaving my car for several nights in New Orleans, while I take a trip on Amtrak? Is it safe to leave the car at the Amtrak station? Thanks


----------



## George Harris (Nov 1, 2010)

New Orleans? Find a high security lot. It may cost more, but otherwise you may not have your car, or your car complete with all four tires and installed electronics when you get back.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 1, 2010)

Take a cab or any other public transit available (doubtful, but I dont know too much about New orleans).


----------



## had8ley (Nov 1, 2010)

Now George...I've parked at NOUPT since 1968 both working, switching and riding pax trains. Unless you have a Mercedes or high end car I would strongly recommend parking as close to the station as possible. If you have a nice car take others advice and find a very expensive garage (average hotel lot is $35 a night)but I have yet to have anyone mess with any vehicle of mine in over 40 years and there are some strange creatures crawling around the station._IF _ you do decide to park there be sure and stuff the money into the box with a comb or pocket knife as the riff-raff will be right behind you with a coat hangar to get your $$$ and head to the nearest wine shoppe.And you'll be towed for non-payment :blush:


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 1, 2010)

New Orleans Union Station in the downtown business district and 1.3 miles from the French Quarter. Its in a dark neighborhood. Need I say more?


----------



## had8ley (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know about the "dark" neighborhood but the station is well lit up and the main NOL post office is right next store. It's not Central Park but people park there all the time.Now if you get turned around and cross Loyola Avenue you're on your own. h34r:


----------



## George Harris (Nov 2, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Now George...I've parked at NOUPT since 1968 both working, switching and riding pax trains. Unless you have a Mercedes or high end car I would strongly recommend parking as close to the station as possible. If you have a nice car take others advice and find a very expensive garage (average hotel lot is $35 a night)but I have yet to have anyone mess with any vehicle of mine in over 40 years and there are some strange creatures crawling around the station._IF _ you do decide to park there be sure and stuff the money into the box with a comb or pocket knife as the riff-raff will be right behind you with a coat hangar to get your $$$ and head to the nearest wine shoppe.And you'll be towed for non-payment :blush:


:hi: I stand corrected by a guy that knows the area.

I have never had much trouble, but then my usual car is one that I could leave running in a bad neighborhood and it would sit there until it ran out of gas.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 2, 2010)

If you're heading north on the Crescent, consider leaving from and parking in Slidell. Nice free lot.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 2, 2010)

I left from the New Orleans station last Saturday morning.

Took a taxi to the station. It was clean, several people

inside for both Amtrak and Greyhound. Went to the Amtrak

lounge and departed on schedule. I did not feel unsafe at

any time.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 2, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> I left from the New Orleans station last Saturday morning.
> 
> Took a taxi to the station. It was clean, several people
> 
> ...


Feeling safe in the morning when there are a lot of people around is not the same as leaving your car overnight where people know there is nobody around.


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 2, 2010)

me_little_me said:


> If you're heading north on the Crescent, consider leaving from and parking in Slidell. Nice free lot.


How far is Slidell from NOL? How big of a town is Slidell, are there many hotels there? Is the nice, free parking safe as well? I am thinking of doing a 2 or 3 week trip and starting in NOL or SDL next spring.thanks for any help


----------



## henryj (Nov 2, 2010)

Here in Houston, I parked at Hobby Airport long term parking and took the super shuttle to the Amtrak Station. The Shuttle only cost $20. Covered parking was $9 a day. I flew back.


----------



## optom2020 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just wanted to report I did leave my car at the New Orleans Amtrak parking lot for 12 nights! And it was there when I got back! When I first got there an attendant was removing the money from the parking box, he had ID, uniform, and the key to the box along with a clipboard recording each box and parking place. I asked him if it was safe to park long term, which he replied yes, and said there was Amtrak security, along with postal security, and New Orleans police department, watching the lot. He instructed me to park my car over toward the corner near the Amtrak station where there were plenty of security cameras. I felt like I was taking a chance leaving it that long there, but thought what the heck. I'm glad I did, saved a bunch of money and time. I'm guess I'm still not sure if I was lucky or if it's actually that safe, but did want to pass on my experience to others if it helps.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 11, 2010)

optom2020 said:


> Just wanted to report I did leave my car at the New Orleans Amtrak parking lot for 12 nights! And it was there when I got back! When I first got there an attendant was removing the money from the parking box, he had ID, uniform, and the key to the box along with a clipboard recording each box and parking place. I asked him if it was safe to park long term, which he replied yes, and said there was Amtrak security, along with postal security, and New Orleans police department, watching the lot. He instructed me to park my car over toward the corner near the Amtrak station where there were plenty of security cameras. I felt like I was taking a chance leaving it that long there, but thought what the heck. I'm glad I did, saved a bunch of money and time. I'm guess I'm still not sure if I was lucky or if it's actually that safe, but did want to pass on my experience to others if it helps.


*AMEN*


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

me_little_me said:


> If you're heading north on the Crescent, consider leaving from and parking in Slidell. Nice free lot.


Not to mention that the station is very enjoyable at Slidell as well. It has a nice coffee shop that serves au laits and beignets right inside the station; this is kind of a big deal for an unstaffed station. You also don't have to deal with the crowds at NOL.


----------



## Angiee (Jan 11, 2011)

optom2020 said:


> Just wanted to report I did leave my car at the New Orleans Amtrak parking lot for 12 nights! And it was there when I got back! When I first got there an attendant was removing the money from the parking box, he had ID, uniform, and the key to the box along with a clipboard recording each box and parking place. I asked him if it was safe to park long term, which he replied yes, and said there was Amtrak security, along with postal security, and New Orleans police department, watching the lot. He instructed me to park my car over toward the corner near the Amtrak station where there were plenty of security cameras. I felt like I was taking a chance leaving it that long there, but thought what the heck. I'm glad I did, saved a bunch of money and time. I'm guess I'm still not sure if I was lucky or if it's actually that safe, but did want to pass on my experience to others if it helps.



Do you mind telling me how much paid daily? We are staying in a hotel and they charge $35 a day for parking and do not want to pay that much.

Thanks.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 11, 2011)

Guest said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > If you're heading north on the Crescent, consider leaving from and parking in Slidell. Nice free lot.
> ...


Coffee shop is closed and all equipment removed as of Saturday.  Long term at NOL @ $5 a day.


----------



## Gingee (Jan 11, 2011)

We were in Slidell over the Christmas holidays. I would guess that driving on I-10 with little traffic it would be about 30-45 minutes or less. We came from the French Quarter to Slidell. From what I have seen in Slidell, it looked like a nice area.


----------



## Pat Harper (Mar 20, 2011)

My hubby was going to go with me to the New Orleans station and drive the car back home (4 hours round trip), however when I found out they had a long-term parking area that only costs $5 / day, he has decided that would be cheaper than buying a tank of gas to go back and forth. It will also save me a bus ticket because I had planned to take Greyhound back to Lafayette when I returned from my trip. Since I'll only be gone 5 days, it will only cost me $25 to park.

My car is almost 10 years old. I don't think anyone would want to steal it.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 28, 2013)

Any updates on this thread? I'm leaving Friday for a 4 day trip and would rather park my car instead of having to burden someone with the 2 hour round trip upon leaving and returning.


----------



## slh14 (Oct 29, 2013)

Which way are you heading? If you are going north on the City of New Orleans, I would suggest departing from Hammond if it's not too much of a drive for you. I drive an hour and a half to use this station. It's a nice area. Parking is free. I've left my car there for 3 weeks at a time on multiple occasions, and it was fine.

If you are headed east on the Crescent, I would suggest Slidell. I live about 45 minutes from there in MIssissippi.

If you are headed west on the Sunset Limited, sorry, but I can't help there.


----------



## Ocala Mike (Oct 29, 2013)

Pay the $5 a day, and tip the attendant a little to "watch" the car: you should be fine.


----------



## JoeBas (Oct 29, 2013)

No attendant, it's a [AlGore]LockBox[/AlGore].

Really, I've parked in the lot at NOUPT several times and it's not been an issue. If you're coming from the north and taking CONO/Crescent and not checking bags, Hammond and Slidell are EXCELLENT options with plenty of free long-term parking, and great time savings vs. trekking at 20 mph all the way to NOUPT just to drive back out.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jun 1, 2014)

What's the current best recommendation on long term parking in New Orleans? We've got a trip coming up in the fall and we're planning it now.

jb


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2014)

You can still use the lot between Union Station and the Post Office for $5 a day, use the LockBox to Pay in Advance and be sure you push it all the way I to the slot so the street hustlers can't get it out with a coat hanger!

Should be fine, parking everywhere else in NOL is New York Prices! Slidell and Hammond are still excellent options if you dont want to drive to downtown NOL.


----------



## PaulM (Jun 2, 2014)

had8ley said:


> 'Guest' said:
> 
> 
> > 'me_little_me' said:
> ...


I'm a little confused. I was there two weeks ago and we ate at the Times Grill, a very nice bar and grill in the north end of the station. The south end did seem to be vacant or being remodeled. I counted 4 restaurants within a block of the station.

There are quite a few motels in Slidell, mostly near the intersection of the interstate (10? 55?) and US 190, about 1.5 miles away.

Now if the Crescent just connected with anything in NO.


----------

